

Don't change your iOS account details while your apps sell like hotcakes - Developsoft
http://www.mrqwak.com/2012/03/ooops/

======
Developsoft
Ouch!

I'm an iOS developer myself and I currently use a sole trader business
account. Right now my own iOS developer account bank details are not set up
yet.

If the game doesn't sell well, my sole trader account is just fine but if it
sells too many I would need to upgrade my company type from sole trader to
Limited company here in UK.

In short of having a crystal ball to predict ahead sales so I have the right
business type / account setup just how do Apple expect developers change
details mid-way without losing their apps from the store and ending up losing
ranks / sales like this guy done!?

